# Пологнюк Н. Концерт №1 для баяна и струнного орк.



## _conductor_ (24 Янв 2012)

Буду рад узнать мнение поклонников баяна, баянистов да и вообще, любителей музыки, о данном сочинении! Запись правда не "живая", но обработанная хорошими VST инструментами. 
Скачать можно по этому адресу http://files.mail.ru/PXDZN9


----------



## Евгений51 (25 Янв 2012)

Руки поотбивать тому кто делал эту запись. Огромный труд. а звучания нет.


----------



## _conductor_ (25 Янв 2012)

*Евгкний51 *- Вы слишком категоричны!)) Я сам обрабатывал, но поскольку я начинающий любитель в этом деле, поэтому получилось как получилось!)Но в Вашем сообщении не было ничего сказано о самом произведении, а хотелось бы услышать несколько слов о нем!

Мда! Просмотров больше 80, а комментарий всего один, да и то..., немногословный народ здесь!)


----------



## Евгений51 (26 Янв 2012)

*_conductor_*,
Просто как можно судить о произведении если нот нет, а слушать нечего. По записи даже нельзя понять для какого инструмента написана пьеса. В оркестре нельзя разобрать какие звучат инструменты. Сольная партия электроинструмент 60 годов. Поэтому никто и не отозвался. Лучше бы выбросили в миди формате.
с уважением Евгений.


----------



## _conductor_ (26 Янв 2012)

Евгений51 писал:


> Лучше бы выбросили в миди формате


Уважаемый Евгений! Читайте внимательно мое первое сообщение, я там написал, что запись не "живая", а миди обработанная хорошими VST, а именно EastWest Quantum Leap Symphonic Orchestra Platinum(наравне с Vienna Symphonic Library, являющимися лучшими симфоническими VST инструментами в мире!) Пусть и не супер мной обработанные, но вполне достойно!

Евгений51 писал:


> В оркестре нельзя разобрать какие звучат инструменты.


Единственное, что я могу сказать на это,(если Вы скрипку отличить от контрабаса или литавр не можете) слушайте симфоническую музыку больше!


Евгений51 писал:


> Сольная партия электроинструмент 60 годов.


Пока, к сожалению, не создан VST инструмент баян, поэтому пришлось вставлять обычный орган! (хоть какое-то сходство с баяном!)


Так что не нужно вводить в заблуждения народ, Вы не единственный кто слушал эту запись и некто не жаловался, на то что инструменты не разобрать!

Имеющий уши, да услышить!)


----------



## Евгений51 (26 Янв 2012)

*_conductor_*,
Не обижайтесь, но звучат не скрипки, и юпитера семплы прекрасно можно вставить на сольный инструмент.
Я занимаюсь очень давно минусовками, поэтому говорю то , что знаю. И зачем мне слушать симфоническую музыку, чтобы узнать скрипку. Я на ней немного играю,как и на очень многих инструментах.
И заказами загружен на пол года вперёд.
Да и думаю миди у вас звучит не хуже чем VST. Но туда можно поставить не лучшие в мире, а хорошо звучащие семплы. 
Да и загрузить можно было просто Мп3. Не у каждого скоростной интернет, чтобы скачать 160 метров. С Уважением. Очень большая работа проделана.


----------



## _conductor_ (26 Янв 2012)

Евгений51 писал:


> Да и думаю миди у вас звучит не хуже чем VST



Поверте мне МИДИ звучит во много раз хуже!Евгений51 писал:


> юпитера семплы прекрасно можно вставить на сольный инструмент


 Я же писал, что я начинающий любитель! И пока еще не все умею!Да и обарудования нет нужного, все делалось на обычном ноутбуке.
Евгений51 писал:


> Да и загрузить можно было просто Мп3. Не у каждого скоростной интернет, чтобы скачать 160 метров.



А вот здесь Вы правы, но хотелось более лучшего качества!

Дальнейший разговор на эту тему я думаю исчерпан!)


----------



## Евгений51 (26 Янв 2012)

*_conductor_*,
Если нужны баянные семплы , могу прислать. В Гиперсонике тоже прекрасный баян.


----------



## _conductor_ (27 Янв 2012)

Евгений51 писал:


> Если нужны баянные семплы , могу прислать. В Гиперсонике тоже прекрасный баян.


Если они не очень большого размера, то да!Буду Вам очень благодарен!


----------



## Евгений51 (27 Янв 2012)

*_conductor_*,
[email protected]
Пришлите свою почту.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (28 Янв 2012)

*_conductor_*, 
Цитата:


> Но в Вашем сообщении не было ничего сказано о самом произведении, а хотелось бы услышать несколько слов о нем!
> 
> Мда! Просмотров больше 80, а комментарий всего один, да и то..., немногословный народ здесь!)



рекомендую выложить вот сюда - http://www.forumklassika.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=54


----------

